# This is an oldie,  Chili cook off judges comments



## clifish (Dec 19, 2021)

Warning - If you can read this whole story without laughing out loud, then you need to develop a sense of humor.


Note: Please take time to read this slowly. If you pay attention to the first two judges, the reaction of the third judge is even better.


For those of you who have lived in Texas, you know how true this is. They actually have a chili cook-off about the time Halloween comes around. It takes up a major portion of a parking lot at the San Antonio city park.


The notes are from an inexperienced chili taster named Frank, who was visiting from Springfield, IL.


Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a chili cooking contest. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions to the Coors Light truck, when the call came in. I was assured by the other two judges (native Texans) that the chili wouldn't be all that spicy and, besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I accepted." Here are the scorecards from the advent: (Frank is Judge #3)


Chili # 1 Eddie's Maniac Monster Chili...
Judge # 1 -- A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.
Judge # 2-- Nice, smooth tomato flavor. Very mild.
Judge # 3 -- (Frank) What the hell is this stuff?! You could remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put out the flames. I hope that's the worst one. These Texans are crazy!


Chili # 2 Austin's Afterburner Chili...
Judge # 1 -- Smoky, with a hint of pork. Slight jalapeno tang.
Judge # 2-- Exciting BBQ flavor; needs more peppers to be taken seriously.
Judge # 3 -- Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not sure what I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver. They had to rush in more beer when they saw the look on my face.


Chili # 3 Ronny's Famous Burn Down the Barn Chili...
Judge # 1 -- Excellent firehouse chili. Great kick.
Needs more beans. Judge # 2 -- A beanless chili, a bit salty, good use of peppers.
Judge # 3 -- Call the EPA. I've located a uranium spill. My nose feels like I have been snorting Drano. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get me more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting sh*t faced from all of the beer...


Chili # 4 Dave's Black Magic...
Judge # 1 -- Black bean chili with almost no spice. Disappointing.
Judge # 2 ---- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish, or other mild foods; not much of a chili.
Judge # 3 -- I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable to taste it. Is it possible to burn out taste buds? Sally, the barmaid, was standing behind me with fresh refills. That 300-lb. woman is starting to look HOT...just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! Is chili an aphrodisiac?


Chili # 5 Lisa's Legal Lip Remover...
Judge # 1 -- Meaty, strong chili. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding considerable kick. Very impressive.
Judge # 2 -- Chili using shredded beef, could use more tomato. Must admit the cayenne peppers make a strong statement.
Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead, and I can no longer focus my eyes. I ripped ass and four people behind me needed paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her chili had given me brain damage. Sally saved my tongue from bleeding by pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning my lips off. It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to stop screaming. Screw those rednecks.


Chili # 6 Pam's Very Vegetarian Variety...
Judge # 1 -- Thin, yet bold vegetarian variety chili. Good balance of spices and peppers.
Judge # 2 -- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic. Superb.
Judge # 3 -- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous, sulphuric flames. I sh*t myself when I farted and I'm worried it will eat through the chair! No one seems inclined to stand behind me anymore. I need to wipe my ass with a snow cone.


Chili # 7 Carla's Screaming Sensation Chili...
Judge # 1 -- A mediocre chili with too much reliance on canned peppers.
Judge # 2 -- Ho-hum; tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of chili peppers at the last moment. **I should take note that I am worried about Judge #3. He appears to be in a bit of distress, as he is cursing uncontrollably.
Judge # 3 -- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with chili, which slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava to match my shirt. At least during the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've decided to stop breathing; it's too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting any oxygen anyway. If I need air, I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch hole in my stomach.


Chili # 8 Karen's Toenail Curling Chili...
Judge # 1 -- The perfect ending, this is a nice blend chili. Not too bold, but spicy enough to declare its existence.
Judge # 2 -- This final entry is a good, balanced chili. Neither mild, nor hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge # 3 farted, passed out, fell over, and pulled the chili pot down on top of himself. Not sure if he's going to make it. Poor fella, wonder how he'd have reacted to really hot chili?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 19, 2021)

I love it! Have seen it before but still funny! My wife was looking at me funny!

Ryan


----------



## clifish (Dec 19, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> I love it! Have seen it before but still funny! My wife was looking at me funny!
> 
> Ryan


I know that look often


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 19, 2021)

LOL.  Very funny.  I haven't seen this before.  The progression, etc is great.


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 19, 2021)

Oh man! I haven’t seen that one in years! That brought back some great memories of laughing so hard I couldn’t breath! Great big smile, thanks for bringing back a classic!!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Dec 19, 2021)

First time to see this, it is a hard to not laugh story, good writing

yes I did laugh out load.

David


----------



## bigfurmn (Dec 19, 2021)

My wife just gave me the WTF look. Sorry Honey, you wouldn't get it.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 20, 2021)

I forgot about this one.  Use to share.  So good.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 20, 2021)

Good laugh this morning. Judge 3 is the response I used to get from my wife on my chili. I've had to tone it way back for her to eat it.
Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2021)

LOL---Good ones!!
Funny how at least 4 of the Chili Cooks were Females (by Texas standards).
Like.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Dec 20, 2021)

I have done many chili cookoffs and the super-sucky thing is, typically - if you place in the top 3, you get to be a judge the next time around.  Judging is not fun.

The absolute worst chili's I have ever tasted
--Chocolate chili - I think I just threw up in my mouth - again
--Ginger chili - I KNOW I just threw up in my mouth - again

However, just like the end of the movie Miss Congeniality, the real winner is who's crock-pot runs out first cuz it's the "fan-favorite"


----------



## clifish (Dec 20, 2021)

The problem is if I entered a cook off I would not be able to not add ghost peppers and the like,  all the judges would end up like judge #3.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 20, 2021)

A true classic!!  Haven't seen it for years, but once again I'm laughing so hard that tears are running.  
Thanks for the post.
Gary


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 20, 2021)

First time seeing that one!
That was funny! Wife heard me laughing and asked whats so funny!!


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 20, 2021)

Lasted the first two with quiet laugh.  I had to stop reading at #4 and come back later.


----------



## schlotz (Dec 21, 2021)

Bravo!!!  Still can't stop laughing


----------

